# Seeking job advice.



## GoodLuck (Jan 9, 2018)

Still being in trade school, I was wondering if I would be able to work for nine months out of the year and take the other three months as personal time. If so, how, and would I be having to start all over again career wise?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

GoodLuck said:


> Still being in trade school, I was wondering if I would be able to work for nine months out of the year and take the other three months as personal time. If so, how, and would I be having to start all over again career wise?


Your name says it all


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

```

```



GoodLuck said:


> Still being in trade school, I was wondering if I would be able to work for nine months out of the year and take the other three months as personal time. If so, how, and would I be having to start all over again career wise?


Yes, as a low paid GS-3 federal employee you can get a job sitting atop a fire look out tower in the middle,of a Forrest.. Work only 6 months out of the year. 
No wi-fi, no McDonald's no nothing.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

But the view is tremendous.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

telsa said:


> But the view is tremendous.


I wish I could retire and take that position.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Yes, as a low paid GS-3 federal employee you can get a job sitting atop a fire look out tower in the middle,of a Forrest.. Work only 6 months out of the year.
> No wi-fi, no McDonald's no nothing.


No nagging wife...... 

Do you realize how many people will now be competing for that position?


----------

